# 5dpo - cm



## Waithope

Hi Ladies, I think I am 5dpo. Not too sure as I didn't opk properly as dh was experiencing performance anxiety for the last 2 months. 

Last month I o'ed on cycle 16 so this month I got ewcm on cycle day 14 & 15, I tested on the one step but it was half a dark line 17th then 18 lighter and 19 very light- we manger to bd all 3 days

I was feeling happy that we covered all basis then on cycle day 19,(sorry if tmi) I noticed a big thick cloudy ew glob... I was thinking that maybe I didn't ovulate earlier :( followed by thick white milky cm & sometime stringy thin clear ewcm

I am feeling aching boobs and right side of the uterus last night, which is normal me after o

Sorry for the long story... Anyone experiencing this weird cm?

Just hoping & praying its a sign

Wait&hope


----------



## tori0713

I'm 5dpo, as well. I've had lots of creamy CM so far, and by lots I mean I have to go out and get panty liners because its getting obnoxious. Other than that, I've had very sore nipples and my lower back is very crampy and achey. It's 3:20 am here and I'm wide awake (have been for the past hour because I got up to pee).


----------



## Waithope

Hi Tori, sounds promising!! When are you planning to test?

Sorry for the goss question, is your cream cm thick or thin& is it constant?


----------



## tori0713

I'm hoping to hold out till this coming Saturday the 7th, AF is due the 11th, but I might test at 8dpo.

It seems to be thin but pretty constant this afternoon/evening was when it was really noticeable.


----------



## Waithope

Thin is a good sign too!

Mine is thick so I guess I did ovulate later :(

I wish to bd when I saw the glob but I was too tired & not in the mood:(


----------



## tori0713

I'm sorry! At least you're still in the TWW! :)


----------



## Waithope

Thanks... Still getting cm but more globs of ew!! Never experienced this so hoping its a good sign

I did read ew/discharge after ovulation is the uterus thicker

Keep me posted xxx


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for you! That sound promising!

I am not feeling well at all, and I really hope it's a good reason for not feeling well. I don't have much of an appetite, was having hot flashes all day, and still having my other symptoms of breast tenderness and sore nipples, I was up last night from 2-5a, and a very low backache. I just hope it's not AF wanting to show up early. DH even told me I looked like I was glowing. I'm really, really, really trying hard not to symptom spot, but I just feel different like something is up. I'm attempting to convince myself that it's my body having withdrawal from BC. I am very much trying not to get my hopes up, but it's very hard when everyone around is hoping for you to be pregnant. I feel like I will disappoint everyone with a BFN.


----------



## Waithope

Feeling unwell is a good sign too!! Me & my sister was unwell before our first bfp... My little boy is nearly 3.

Is this your first month of coming of BC?


----------



## tori0713

It is my first month, which makes me think it's all a fluke. But I know I ovulated, so that's a good sign. I know people who have gotten pregnant their first month off BC, though, so even though I don't want to get my hopes up, I know it's possible. 

My back cramps are gone this morning (thank goodness!) and I'm feeling really well rested with just my nipples being sore at 6dpo


----------



## tori0713

Ah, and I forgot about the abundance of CM still. Very thin, creamy, CM but it was all sorts of crazy yesterday and I needed a panty liner.


----------



## Sugerr

Am exactly same cm still white an watery backache gone a lil nipples sore an feel like something happening in my lower belly dont want to think two much thou x


----------



## Waithope

All good signs!!

I was thinking I was out buy today lots yellow tinted creamy ewcm.. Another lady said she got loads when she concieved with her ds so hopefully again

Time is going so slow!!


----------



## Waithope

Yes, it happens when we least expect it... I just read a lady saying she got loads of cm since ovulation & hope now pregnant!!


----------



## MiniMuffins

I consistently get lots of EWCM before I O every month, but every now and then my body likes to throw in a glob later, just for kicks. I don't think it means you didn't O on time.

I've also read a lot of posts from women who said EWCM increasing towards AF date was one of the :bfp: indicators for them. I have no personal experience with it, but there are LOTS of stories. Best of luck, and I hope it's a great sign :hugs:


----------



## Waithope

Thank you minimuffin. My dh has performance anxiety to the point he could not ejaculate at all!! It has been very stressful & fingers cross our hardwork had paid off

Good luck and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Waithope

Last night I felt AF cramps & had a terrible headache... Surely it's too early for AF! 

AF due thur 12th but af symptons a week before is not uncommon for me:(

I Mentioned this to dh, he said he will be disappointed!! No pressure then lol

Still getting watery ewcm - this is NOT normal for me!

I am going away on Monday so may test on a cheapie on Sunday

Sooooo excited... Just want to know either way


----------



## Sugerr

Waithope said:


> Last night I felt AF cramps & had a terrible headache... Surely it's too early for AF!
> 
> AF due thur 12th but af symptons a week before is not uncommon for me:(
> 
> I Mentioned this to dh, he said he will be disappointed!! No pressure then lol
> 
> Still getting watery ewcm - this is NOT normal for me!
> 
> I am going away on Monday so may test on a cheapie on Sunday
> 
> Sooooo excited... Just want to know either way

Af due the same time an i have had te exact same things as you


----------



## tori0713

I'm with Sugerr on this, I'm having the same symptoms and lower back cramps. I've read that it could be from your uterus and Fallopian tubes contracting to get the egg to the uterus. KMFX for all of us!!! I plan to test tomorrow at 8dpo (just to have a base to see progression if there's any sort of BFP), 10dpo on Saturday, 12dpo and then 14dpo :)


----------



## Waithope

Hi girls, no cm today so feeling out again :(

Wow the 12th will be a big day for us... Lots of baby dust to you all & everything crossed :)

@Tori, good luck with 2m

I am attempted to test with a ok... Hear it's more sensitive than a htp lol


----------



## Waithope

Sugerr!!! I saw you tested in opk already & it's a dark line!!!!!!! 

I am excited for you... I read that if the opk gets darker over time then it could be bfp!!!!!

Good luck good luck xxx


----------



## SadakoS

But they're also uncertain, I got faint lines on them quite a few days at least a week before I ovulated, because there is always some LH in your system. Technically the IC hpts should be more sensitive, they're 10miu/mL while the opks are 25miu/mL. So the hpt will pick up as little as 10 milli-international units per mL of urine, but the opk needs there to be 25.


----------



## Waithope

True but Sugerr is a very dark line!


----------



## Sugerr

I took a test today shouldnt of but did an was a bfn feeling out this month ladies x


----------



## tori0713

I did the same, Sugerr. Not feeling all that confident about it. I'm pretty sure my lower backache is from how I've been sleeping.


----------



## Waithope

It's still really early ladies so stay positive!!!

I know it's hard... We just want to know!

I am still getting cm... Changes daily! Today clear n watery

Can't wait to go away & forget about it... Back in time to test if af doesn't 

Kiss n hug to you both


----------



## Sugerr

tori0713 said:


> I did the same, Sugerr. Not feeling all that confident about it. I'm pretty sure my lower backache is from how I've been sleeping.

I must admit am feeling very out now x


----------



## Waithope

Ah Hun!! Are you going to test again? Sunday we will be 10dpo!!! Most likely to get a positive if pregnant xxx


----------



## Waithope

Oh yeah, cm completely stopped so not sure what is happening but feeling relaxed 

Hope you ladies have a good day xxx


----------



## Waithope

How are you girls feeling? 

I may test 2m... Wish me good luck xxx


----------



## Sugerr

Waithope said:


> How are you girls feeling?
> 
> I may test 2m... Wish me good luck xxx

I tested today an sore a light shadow will test in te morning feeling out though :( had a tiny bit of pinky/brown blood yesterday when i wiped it was only a drop had nothing since xx


----------



## Waithope

Sugerr said:


> Waithope said:
> 
> 
> How are you girls feeling?
> 
> I may test 2m... Wish me good luck xxx
> 
> I tested today an sore a light shadow will test in te morning feeling out though :( had a tiny bit of pinky/brown blood yesterday when i wiped it was only a drop had nothing since xxClick to expand...

Oh really, light shadow! Must be a good sign... Don't worry about the drop! Excited for you!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## Waithope

Why is time going sooo slow:( hurry up pls!!!!!


----------



## Waithope

I tested today with a poundland one at 10dpo with fmu and it was a bfn :( so feeling very out, just going to wait for af

Good luck xxx


----------



## tori0713

I tested yesterday morning and this morning at 10dpo and 11dpo respectively, and got two BFNs. I haven't had many symptoms other than the sore bbs and bloating, classic AF symptoms for me. I had a minute or two of what I thought was heartburn (but I'm not supposed to get heartburn because of a surgery I had to fix my chronic severe acid reflux), so I'm not really sure about that. I feel pretty out this month. I am trying to wait till Wednesday when AF is due to test, but I love to POAS, so I may use my last Wondfo tomorrow morning then test with my last FRER on Wednesday.


----------



## Waithope

tori0713 said:


> I tested yesterday morning and this morning at 10dpo and 11dpo respectively, and got two BFNs. I haven't had many symptoms other than the sore bbs and bloating, classic AF symptoms for me. I had a minute or two of what I thought was heartburn (but I'm not supposed to get heartburn because of a surgery I had to fix my chronic severe acid reflux), so I'm not really sure about that. I feel pretty out this month. I am trying to wait till Wednesday when AF is due to test, but I love to POAS, so I may use my last Wondfo tomorrow morning then test with my last FRER on Wednesday.

Good luck with today & everything crossed xxx

I am still getting watery discharge, its like i wet myself lol I am planning to test on Saturday af doesn't come 

'


----------



## Sugerr

12dpo an feeling out got cramp an feel so sick think the witch is on her way allmy test are bfns xx


----------



## Waithope

Not


----------



## Waithope

Sorry, not out until af comes!!! Can't wait till tomorrow but testing on Saturday tho xxx


----------



## Waithope

How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## Waithope

I tested today on asda brands & it was a bfn :(

Still no af 

How are you guys?


----------



## bigbloomerz

I'm the opposite this month, usually between Ov and AF I get loads of CM! and I have hardly had any! Very odd.


----------



## tori0713

BFNs up until AF arrived last night. Starting to temp tomorrow and hoping for a BFP in October!


----------



## Waithope

Hi Tori, sorry to hear your af arrived and good luck with Oct!

I am still waiting, have a feeling it will arrive today :(

This process is long & painful


----------



## tori0713

It is! I hope she doesn't arrive for you. I'm very leery about October now, because my projected due date would be the same as my SIL's with her first baby last year. She had him on the 27th of June, though, 6 days late. DH's family is very particular about that he's the first grandbaby and whatnot, but maybe I'm overthinking it.


----------



## Waithope

Still no af... It's sooo confusing 

Try not to overthink... Relax, don't think & good luck again

Xxx


----------

